# DIGITAL DASH CONVERSION



## PMPDVL (May 2, 2003)

WANTING TO SWAP A 92 FLEETWOOD DIGITAL DASH INTO MY 80 COUPE. WHAT AM I GETTING INTO ANY TIPS?WHATS THE EASIEST WAY?


----------



## PMPDVL (May 2, 2003)

ANYONE? PLEASE! :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

You need to pay Liv4Lacs to do it he is the man he just did mine in my 84 brougham hes the only person i know that can make EVERYTHING work. send him a PM hes still at my house but he will be home MOnday.


----------



## PMPDVL (May 2, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE ADVISE BUT I LIKE TO DO ALL MY OWN WORK. I PLAN ON SWAPPING THE MOTOR/TRANS OVER TOO SO IM JUST GONNA TRANSPLANT THE HARNESSES. WONDERING IF I CAN PULL THE DASH OUT WITH ALL THE WIRING STILL IN IT, AND IM KINDA CONCERNED ABOUT THE FUEL PUMP GAUGE


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

FUCK IT WELL JUST SWAP EVERYTHING TANK AND ALL IF WE HAVE TO. :uh:


----------



## PMPDVL (May 2, 2003)

WEVE DONE CRAZIER SHIT IN THE PAST. WE'LL GET IT RIGHT uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bizzy17 (Oct 10, 2003)

does anybody here know how to get the dash out of a 83 cutlass ciera so i can get the radio out


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

that wont work guys

your car doesnt have some over the wires you need, and has some you might not need, most ppl that try it on there own end up burning out the cluster. liv4lacs ways is worth the money.
all though, i did mine by and it only cost me about 5.00 bux


but i already had cluster and pig tail soo. but if you thinkoyu can do it 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

just a quick question a 90 digital dash would go right in a box caprice with no probs right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

yes it can be done


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Oct 15 2003, 12:33 PM
> *that wont work guys
> 
> your car doesnt have some over the wires you need, and has some you might not need, most ppl that try it on there own end up burning out the cluster. liv4lacs ways is worth the money.
> ...


 WE GOT A WHOLE CAR 92 FLEET HE WANTS TO SWAP MOTOR TRANS AND HARNESS, IT SHOULD WORK JUST GUT THE WHOLE THING.


----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 15 2003, 01:33 PM~1175588
> *that wont work guys
> 
> your car doesnt have some over the wires you need, and has some you might not need, most ppl that try it on there own end up burning out the cluster. liv4lacs ways is worth the money.
> ...



do this guy still be on here? I cant find his name in the members.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 15 2003, 12:47 PM~1175641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems you didn't look good enough.  

Read 2 posts above yours. :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 06:38 AM~13504455
> *Seems you didn't look good enough.
> 
> Read 2 posts above yours.  :uh:
> *


all he has to do is click on the two arrows and send him a pm


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 7 2009, 06:03 AM~13504520
> *all he has to do is click on the two arrows and send him a pm
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## TAYGOTSCADILLACS (22 d ago)

Liv4Lacs said:


> yes it can be done


Anyone know someone who can do this ?


----------

